# The Mask Costume Life-sized Jim Carrey



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Found this strange mask down by the creek, might put it on later and see what happens... Damn that pic came out great!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been planning on making this for a LONG time as well and finally decided to tackle it. Is not easy or cheap but should be well worth it in the end!!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## Rona87 (Sep 12, 2012)

sirbrad said:


> Found this strange mask down by the creek, might put it on later and see what happens... Damn that pic came out great!


So cooooooool!!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Shrek Donkey teeth. These were HUGE in my mouth and did not fit at all so I am cutting backs out and molding them with plastic thermal beads. Also cut them down to 4 each, and so far working great! Painting them more white now. These are just an added bonus that I was not sure would work or not but seems to be turning out great! 



Polka-Dot material I am putting in.























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Your costume is going to RULE!


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this comes out!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Hat and tie. I wanted the official tie but ran over the budget for it since the silicone mask was not cheap. Official suit and hat would have been cool too but way too expensive at almost $1200 for just one Halloween. But it is a lot more fun to make it anyway! Hopefully this hat that came with the coat works as I have a a big head, but may not wear a hat a lot of the time anyway to show off the mask. The official hat is $750 lol. More to come!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Shattered FX Jim Jam with accurate paint requested by me. Also did a life-sized test using the teeth I modified and painted, I love them! Teeth just set in and works good without tape. Made them really white to be seen at night and have that cartoon look. They can be moved some but not too much as I had to cut them down to fit my mouth easier. Silicone fits me better than the mannequin, I got a big head so hat does not fit well so may not use it. More pics to come!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

OK added the spats and suspenders and is now complete! Was hard taking those pics myself and posing but getting used to it after all these years. I also got a yellow hat and feather, but does not fit well being I have a large head and the silicone mask is thicker as well. So will probably not use it. I like seeing the mask anyway! Will have a life-sized as well to show the clothes better and colors later on. Will be a lot fin playing this character! Sukcs that mostly I will be doing it at night but that bright yellow and green should stand out! I made the huge hammer custom colors to match the costume, was my first one and came out cool! I hope to do some videos as well and my reenactments if I get time.

Build thread: http://www.therpf.com/f24/2012-halloween-costume-contest-entry-mask-jim-160043/

















[/URL]






































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

sirbrad said:


> OK added the spats and suspenders and is now complete! Was hard taking those pics myself and posing but getting used to it after all these years. I also got a yellow hat and feather, but does not fit well being I have a large head and the silicone mask is thicker as well. So will probably not use it. I like seeing the mask anyway! Will have a life-sized as well to show the clothes better and colors later on. Will be a lot fin playing this character! Sukcs that mostly I will be doing it at night but that bright yellow and green should stand out! I made the huge hammer custom colors to match the costume, was my first one and came out cool! I hope to do some videos as well and my reenactments if I get time.
> 
> Build thread: http://www.therpf.com/f24/2012-halloween-costume-contest-entry-mask-jim-160043/
> 
> ...




Such a great costume! Jarred makes amazing masks. I have a few from shatteredfx. I'm doing a costume with the Igor from them


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Had another awesome night at the Catawissa Halloween parade. I was "The Mask" and everyone LOVED it! About as much if not more than my horrror characters. Was great playing a character where I can actually talk and dance around crzily, and almost everyone knew who I was esepcially the kids! Kids laughed and some were still even scared of me. Girls wanted me to hug them, take pics, video, it was CRAZY! Got a top prize as well not sure which as I did not check yet but it was a lot of fun and people were applauding me for blocks, and telling me how grat my costume was. I even heard kids ask if I was a real person or a cartoon lol. I think I heard "Ssssssssmokin" about 1,000 times and "Somebody stop him!" about 500. Even more hilarious and odd was a dog came up to me which was the same type of dog in the movie barking at me lol. I don't think anyone else was keen to that. It was a lot of fun carrying around my giant happer I made, and acting like I was gonna crush the little kids, some had such a shocked look on their faces and loved my teeth also. Was awesome!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaztObrTJBo


----------

